# Swimming



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I found a leaflet on swimming here in Cairo

Elwani Swimming Academy.

Contact info

01000561050 for6th october area

0100869538 for new Cairo

0100862539 Kataymeya Hights.

Ladies only and Maternity classes 0100538069

www.alwaniacademy.com
Facebook Elwani Swimming Academy 


This is all the information I have on the above but if you are interested in swimming ringing them will be your best option.


----------

